

Elites, Interest Groups, and Average Citizens - grdeken
http://www.princeton.edu/~mgilens/Gilens%20homepage%20materials/Gilens%20and%20Page/Gilens%20and%20Page%202014-Testing%20Theories%203-7-14.pdf

======
MaysonL
Money quote: _" Multivariate analysis indicates that economic elites and
organized groups representing business interests have substantial independent
impacts on U.S. government policy, while average citizens and mass-based
interest groups have little or no independent influence."_

